# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  [Request] Any lazybot 3.3.5a behavior

## oussamapi

Hi I am playing on a Private server (3.3.5a) I found a Druid behavior And now I want any other behavior and it will be nice if it is a Paladin one  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## jumperu

Behaviors.7z

all my old collection of behaviors...i hope you find what u are looking for... although making one is pretty easy  :Smile:

----------


## oussamapi

Thank you so much  :Smile:  I am still a noob in botting ^^

----------


## oussamapi

unfortunately I didn't found any useful behaviors for 3.3.5a version

----------


## Leopard314

> Behaviors.7z
> 
> all my old collection of behaviors...i hope you find what u are looking for... although making one is pretty easy


Could you please re-upload the link? It appear it's not working ! D: . 

Thank you very much

----------


## peterfried

Could we get a reupload of the link pls? thanks for your awesome work!

----------


## jumperu

Here is the full bot

LazyBot for wow 3.3.5a

here are the behaviors..and some old profiles (3000 or so) i found around my old folders...enjoy!

behav and profiles 3.3.5

----------


## herzogman

> Here is the full bot
> 
> LazyBot for wow 3.3.5a
> 
> here are the behaviors..and some old profiles (3000 or so) i found around my old folders...enjoy!
> 
> behav and profiles 3.3.5


Jumperu or someone...
How can I configure these Lazybot to attack passive mobs and skinning his leather!?

I try everything, and nothing works...
Please reply!

----------

